# 2 important happenings tomorrow!!



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

First and foremost GET OUT AND VOTE!!! 
Second happening...our small claims hearing for the camper is in the morning.
We'll be surprised if he shows up. 
20 days until he either pays us for the property or remove his stuff.
Live and learn....


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hope it works out for y'all...I know that has to be a frustrating situation!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Geesh that has to be maddening waiting for this long. Glad your pushing thru. Be sure to update us if and when he is gone.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Oh yes it's been frustrating to say the least!! I could say more but I'll keep it at that. 
He called me the afternoon before the hearing offering to pay $700.00. He would give me money order that night. I told him cash and court fees of $61.00. He swore at me and said no way in hell will he pay the fees so I said ok....see you tomorrow. 
He actually showed up with his mother. He offered $500.00 we turned the offer down. The judge ordered him to pay $700.00 & court fee of $61.00
However he asked for 90 days to pay and it was granted to him. 
One down....one to go....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So you were granted possession?


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

We don't want the camper back he has to pay the balance & filing fees.
As far as our acre he has 2 weeks to pay us the 7,000.00 plus fees. If he doesn't I have to go back to court and file an eviction. Once he receives notice he only has 1 week to remove his belongs from the storage shed. Actually this should only take an hour if that. Then the property is ours again. Even though there wasn't a deed transfer.
Now come to find out he bought the camp across from our acre on a land contract for $45,000.00. I know the owner of the camp. I explained to him what he is doing to us and his history. Guess it didn't matter because he still sold it to him. 
Our concern with this now is once the property is in our possession we are putting it up for sale through a realtor. I worry he and his good buddies there will make a sale very hard. They're the type that would cause problems....


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

The judge awarded the property back to us and we sold it already. Closed on it Friday. We went through an attorney. 
Mr. Worth-less hasn't paid us for the camper and still don't know where it is. We go back to court on the 22nd. He's ordered to show his finances, W2's, property (including land contracts) vehicles owned, etc. If he does show up there will be a bench warrant for his arrest.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good luck with that. 

Based on experience, either he won’t show, or he won’t have the documents. 

Maybe both.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Based on experience, either he won’t show, or he won’t have the documents.
> 
> Maybe both.


We're betting no show


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Any progress on this?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Once you get a judgement, lien his property. Depending on state law the sheriff can then sell it


----------

